

Hacker News Secret Menu - sixQuarks

I just learned that you get to down-vote submissions once you reach 500 karma points.<p>I'm now wondering what other hidden features there are.  Anyone have some good ones?
======
cdvonstinkpot
Check out <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>. When you visit these links,
they show up at the top of the page as a new section in the normally blank
area to the right of 'submit'.

------
mds101
Actually you cannot downvote submissions on HN. You can only downvote
comments.

------
ColinWright
Really? I've got nearly 20,000 karma points and I can't downvote submissions.
You don't have 500 karma points, so where did you get your information? It
seems to be wrong.

Certainly at about 500 poimts you get to downvote comments, and at some stage
you get to flag submissions and similarly to flag comments. There are other
things that kick in with karma, such as the ability to creat polls.

But as far as I know you never get to downvote submissions.

~~~
sixQuarks
Sorry, I was mistaken. Turns out you get to vote down comments, not
submissions.

------
steventruong
Once you pass 20 (I think that's the number), you can do polls. Once you pass
250, you can change the topcolor for the nav bar.

~~~
polyfractal
Haha, I never even noticed the 'topcolor' field in my profile. Nifty =)

------
troygoode
Note that the number needed to downvote comments changes over time. About a
year-ish ago I was able to downvote comments with ~200 points - today I am
unable to at 330 points.

